# Trivia 4/25



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2018)

trivia 4/25
DID YOU KNOW...
The oceans are nearly as old as the Earth itself. Scientists  believe that
the oceans contained at least some of their water more than 4  billion years
ago.


1. The Boeing B-52 is known by another name; what is it  ?
  a. - StratoBomber
  b. - Stratocruiser
  c. - Stratofortress
   d. - Superfortress
2. Who was the subject of the Tell-all book, "Mommie Dearest"  ?
3. In the series 'Married with Children,' which song is the  opening theme?
4. To which country must I travel to visit the holy city of  Mecca ?
5. Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, and Mississippi all border  which of these 
states?
  a. - Missouri
  b. - Alabama
  c. - South Carolina
  d. - Arkansas
6. What was created to be MTV's sister channel?
7. The television series "The Jewel in the Crown" takes place  in 
which country ?
8. Two U.S. Presidents' surnames begin with F ; name them  ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The diameter of our Sun is about 200,000 miles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Joan Crawford
3. "Love and Marriage"
4.  Saudi Arabia
5. - b
6. VH1
7. India
8. Millard Fillmore and Gerald Ford

CRAP !!
The Sun's diameter is 864,575.9 miles (1,391,000 kilometers)  across. This is
about 109 times the diameter of Earth. The Sun weighs about  333,000 times as
much as Earth. It is so large that about 1,300,000 planet  Earths can fit
inside of it.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't played this in so long! And I am still lousy at it.

I got 2, 7 and Truth or Crap right!


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2018)

Happy to see you playing !

I took a few years off posting here, and only recently returned from Nod.


----------

